# 5-HTP Pills



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

I know that it's often used by people who do MDMA/Ecstacy to recover their serotonin levels.

Could they be useful to treat brain fog?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I believe 5-HTP will help more with your mood rather then brain fog, I could be wrong though.

If brain fog is your problem maybe try supplements such as omega-3 and phosphatidylserine.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

im taking cod liver oil gel capsules which have omega 3 on them but im still pretty drowsy even though I spent like 9 hours in bed


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

S.Snake said:


> I know that it's often used by people who do MDMA/Ecstacy to recover their serotonin levels.
> 
> Could they be useful to treat brain fog?


5HTP will help with your mood.... and better mood equals less brain fog. I'd recommend doing a little research on the role thatvitamin b6 and folic acid play in converting 5HTP to serotonin. You really need sublingual B-complex to take with 5HTP. It's gotta be sublingual and it's gotta be B Complex (not just individual b vitamins) I've taken 5HTP in the past without success....and i've also had much success with it while take the complex and folic acid.

As for just brain fog alone, the best thing for that is organic coconut oil.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

does that come in capsules or what?


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

S.Snake said:


> does that come in capsules or what?


yeah, i think source naturals is one of the few brands i've been able to find that has sublingual b-complex. if you find it, check to see if it has folic acid included.....probably does because folic acid is actually a b-vitamin. i ran out and the store did also, so i've been taking b-12 sublingual and the other b vitamins individually along with folic acid individually. if you have progress with something, stay with it even though it may not have exactly cured your dp. everyone is looking for the home run supplement that snaps them back instantly. things rarely work like that...... you gotta build your deficiencies up and rebalance everything.....so, if you're feeling better, but not cured, you very may well be on the right track to eventually get your levels up to par and then the dp will fade out.


----------



## tengent (Apr 22, 2012)

I just recently read that 5-HTP could cause serotonin syndrome if taken with an SSRI. If you know a lot about MDMA/psychedelics, you might have heard about certain ones causing serotonin syndrome with SSRI's. Anyone on an SSRI and also take 5-HTP? I'm thinking about going off my SSRI (Zoloft).. it really hasn't done anything for me besides interrupt sleep and completely numb meh libido.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

not sure i dunno anything about that


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

tengent said:


> I just recently read that 5-HTP could cause serotonin syndrome if taken with an SSRI. If you know a lot about MDMA/psychedelics, you might have heard about certain ones causing serotonin syndrome with SSRI's. Anyone on an SSRI and also take 5-HTP? I'm thinking about going off my SSRI (Zoloft).. it really hasn't done anything for me besides interrupt sleep and completely numb meh libido.


yeah i've heard that as well. i wouldn't mix the two. i've also read that ssri's aren't effective if your brain isn't producing the serotonin for the med to recycle. i've experienced myself the effect of folic acid and b-6 in converting to serotonin So, whatever route you go, make sure you get the conversion catalysts (b6 and folic acid) also, read up on the damages of taking too much b-6.... fine line

best of luck


----------



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

I took 5-HTP a week after I felt my onset of DR induced by Marijuana.

I took it for about 4 days and I stopped. I literally felt completely DR free for about a week after taking the first capsule. I knew it was the 5-HTP at work. Everything, and life came back to me.

However, a few days later when the 5-HTP started wearing off, the DR came back. In short, 5-HTP does not cure DR but merely hides it. I have a whole pack still but I don't even take them anymore. It is nothing but a brief relief from the symptoms.

I want this thing to completely go away, so I can go back to the happy 18 year old male I was before I hit the joint of Marijuana.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

i was 19 when i first got it, once you get back to school everything will start to snap back to normal. i got it back recently from another panic attack that i got from smoking weed after being really drunk.

both times it was weed induced, it took me a few months to recover but it did happen and it was great but i made the horrible decision to do it again.

keep your hopes up man


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Cheese said:


> I took 5-HTP a week after I felt my onset of DR induced by Marijuana.
> 
> I took it for about 4 days and I stopped. I literally felt completely DR free for about a week after taking the first capsule. I knew it was the 5-HTP at work. Everything, and life came back to me.
> 
> ...


Can I suggest the possibility that it may have been just a placebo effect? And if so, wouldn't that be great?
Our minds are so powerful we can often trick ourselves...this while time you were anxiously waiting for it to work...so in those moments you were overjoyed, hopeful, excited and expecting positive results...well you got them, but I believe most of these positive results came from your own thoughts


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Willbarwa,

It's not a placebo. I've used it for depression, anxiety, and coming off ssris


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

Ive tried 5htp - they were brilliant for mood but the effects were short lived.

I got one really amazing nights sleep when taking them and for the first time in a long time felt refreshed on waking.


----------

